# [German NR] 3x3x3 9.09 single - Cornelius Dieckmann



## joey (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Kidstardust (Jun 14, 2010)

without the r. 
nice video...


----------



## ianini (Jun 14, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2010)

"WHAT DA FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-"


----------



## Edward (Jun 14, 2010)

"YYEAHHHS YEAHHHAS YEAHHHHHHHSSS"


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 14, 2010)

NICE nonlucky. amazing f2l


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 14, 2010)

Would've been sub-9 without the lock up o_0


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 14, 2010)

lol I always wanted to know how the back of competition timers look like!


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 14, 2010)

He IS the Master Of Reactions.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 14, 2010)

Kidstardust said:


> without the r.
> nice video...



Joey can't spell.


----------



## Escher (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## brunson (Jun 14, 2010)

Sub-9 is the new sub-10.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see the average


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 15, 2010)

brunson said:


> Sub-9 is the new sub-10.



lol


----------



## kurtaz (Jun 15, 2010)

bazdmeg


----------



## Raffael (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW!!
Congrats, Cornelius!!
You're simply amazing.


----------



## nck (Jun 15, 2010)

He should get a WR for that reaction lol


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 15, 2010)

nck said:


> He should get a WR for that reaction lol



LOL YEA!!!!
His reaction must of caused everyone to look at him.....


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2010)

YES YES YES


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, the tps of fast cubers still amazes me 
SHaking during PLL lol. Too bad about the lockup



Spoiler



YES
WHAT THE FUUUU---?


Hehe. Awesome reaction.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 15, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> lol I always wanted to know how the back of competition timers look like!



same lol


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for posting Slowey 
And thanks for the congratulations!

Sorry for my exaggurating (how the hell do you spell that) reaction, I was extremely happy...
This solve causes me to get a free full 6x6 Mod    Finally ^^

Also, the 10.70 (almost 10.04) avg will follow soon!


----------



## Shortey (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes said:


> Thank you for posting Slowey
> And thanks for the congratulations!
> 
> Sorry for my exaggurating (how the hell do you spell that) reaction, I was extremely happy...
> ...



exaggeration*

Nice solve and average Conny! Better luck next time.


----------



## we900 (Jun 15, 2010)

sick camera angle


----------



## PeterV (Jun 16, 2010)

Great solve, Cornelius. Congrats!


----------

